# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие >  Помогите с Дипломной!

## Mr_Vinni

_Простите, не знал в какой раздел запихнуть что бы все видели._

*В общем мне надо плакаты на тему "Стропальные работы" "Каменные работы" "ТБ при каменных работах"  "ТБ при стропальных работах"  любого вида, главное что бы было качество изображения нормальное. Мне просто надо будет распечатать парочку на формате А3 и заламинировать. Желательно много разных плакатов.*
мб у кого есть...

----------


## Sanych

Я не строитель, у нас нет таких. А в нете разве нету?? К примеру по запросу в Яндекс - "плакаты на тему Стропальные работы" там аж 2 страницы плакатов выдает.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Я не строитель, у нас нет таких. А в нете разве нету?? К примеру по запросу в Яндекс - "плакаты на тему Стропальные работы" там аж 2 страницы плакатов выдает.


Желательно каменные, да и у меня платки на долгое время нету + ко всему там либо кач-во плохое, либо формат не тот. Мне нада что бы на а3 распечатать и изображение не исказилось

----------

